# Tourists and alcohol



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

With the festive season coming up, i thought it may well be timely to share the following:-

*Facts*


Tourists are only allowed to drink alcohol in hotels and bars.
An alcohol licence is only granted to non-Muslim residents above the age of 21 and earning more than Dhs3,000.
The penalty for illegal alcohol consumption is either a jail term of up to six months or a fine of up to Dhs2,000.
Usually judges in Dubai Courts only issue a fine of Dhs2,000 to the person who consumes alcohol without a licence.

Now whilst it's highly unlikely that there will be a problem if they are at your house, the fact remains they (and you) are acting illegally by allowing them to drink without a license.

Just make sure no-one gets into trouble and it'll be fine.

Happy Holidays!


----------



## SirReg (Sep 8, 2014)

Bang em up. The lot of them.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

And you are....from the UK?

Really?



SirReg said:


> Bang em up. The lot of them.


----------



## Made in Sheffield (Mar 12, 2014)

Lawyers are wanting the government to start issuing temporary licences for tourists.
What a nice little earner as I can't imagine for a second that they'll be free.


----------



## Made in Sheffield (Mar 12, 2014)

TallyHo said:


> And you are....from the UK?
> 
> Really?


If I recall correctly, I was called sad for asking if it was going to be a dry Christmas.....


----------



## notdave (Jul 11, 2015)

SirReg said:


> Bang em up. The lot of them.


Banging 'em up's too good for em...


----------



## notdave (Jul 11, 2015)

Made in Sheffield said:


> Lawyers are wanting the government to start issuing temporary licences for tourists.
> What a nice little earner as I can't imagine for a second that they'll be free.


This does seem to come up from time to time. I'm quite surprised it has not been done. I mean... a 10 AED/night (or something like that) levy was added to hotel rooms last year... so why not.

I'm sure they would make plenty of money by more or less providing licenses (almost by default) for 50AED a throw on arrival, for tourists, from most places. Certainly more that they would ever make by fining the odd miscreant 2k. 

Application forms on the plane (like landing cards for various countries)... 
Perhaps an "OK for booze" stamp at immigration... or not...
Licenses charged for and issued at... Duty free... while grabbing your allowance.

Though... that could raise a couple of amusing "other consequences"...

Will we be suddenly treated to A&E/MMI shelves picked clean by queues of tourists?
And...
For those "grey area residents" that take the monthly drive to Hatta... will they be offered a renewal on their way back?

The Daily fail and others create enough scare stories to shake a tenner out of most people... just in case!


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

The problem with the temporary liquor license is how do you separate the Muslim tourists from the non-Muslim tourists? 

Many Muslims would protest if a fee was applied carte blanche (which would be the easiest method). Other Muslims would be furious if they couldn't get a temporary license. 

It's easy to avoid alcohol in this country if you're not a drinker, as it's out of sight, out of mind for the devout. By introducing licenses as you suggested (at the airport) brings it into the open and I suspect the real reason the authorities haven't done anything about it is because they'd rather let sleeping dogs lie. And, of course, they make enough off the high taxes on alcohol.



notdave said:


> This does seem to come up from time to time. I'm quite surprised it has not been done. I mean... a 10 AED/night (or something like that) levy was added to hotel rooms last year... so why not.
> 
> I'm sure they would make plenty of money by more or less providing licenses (almost by default) for 50AED a throw on arrival, for tourists, from most places. Certainly more that they would ever make by fining the odd miscreant 2k.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

And they could always change the law to make visit visa holders exempt? Nahhhhh


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Also to add, if you're doing home drinking and have booze in your house, make sure you have a license. A couple of years a go, some mates had a party, neighbours complained - cops came in and checked to see if every single person there had a license to be drinking, those that didn't had their ID's taken and had to go to the police station the next day.

You've been warned.


----------



## Made in Sheffield (Mar 12, 2014)

The Rascal said:


> What's the bets profits burpday will be called on the 23rd, finishing at sunset or 7pm on the 24th......


I would say most definitely.
I've contacted Jebel Ali Club about Christmas Eve and they said they will be serving in the evening. Good, cos I want my free mulled wine and mince pie again


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Another point to possibly consider is that non-license holders are covered to drink on licensed premises but aren't as soon as they walk out the front door.


----------



## Dave-o (Aug 23, 2015)

How does it work for the many non-working wives you see in Dubai? Do husbands provide NOCs for their booze licence or is it impossible to get a licence without earning 3k/ month?


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

Dave-o said:


> How does it work for the many non-working wives you see in Dubai? Do husbands provide NOCs for their booze licence or is it impossible to get a licence without earning 3k/ month?


NOC and you go to MMI or A&E with your duly filled form, photo and cash if you want a separate license. You can also add the significant other to your own application.

Always causes an interesting conversation in our house re the NOC.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Roxtec Blue said:


> NOC and you go to MMI or A&E with your duly filled form, photo and cash if you want a separate license. You can also add the significant other to your own application.
> 
> Always causes an interesting conversation in our house re the NOC.


Even more so when we lived in Dubai - I was originally on my wife's visa until I got a job.
When she applied for a Dubai alcohol license on her visa - I still had to provide her an NOC!
She was very miffed!


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Ten years in the UAE cool still don't have an alcohol license. And have happily consumed many a drink


----------

